# Haunted Radio (09/06/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are kicking off the month of September with news on The Detroit Zoo's annual Zoo Boo, Knott's Scary Farm, Elvira, California's Great America Haunt, Gateway To Darkness, 78/52, and more!!

Then, we review 'Halloween: The Curse Of Michael Myers' and then we give you our list of the Top Ten American Horror Story characters. All of this and so much more on the September 6 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

